# What's The Frequency Kenneth?



## The Grim Repper (Jun 6, 2015)

In case you're too young to remember, this REM tune was named after two unknown assailants punched Dan Rather in the face while repeating 'Kenneth, what's the frequency?'
Anyway.  I've been having an 'uh-huh' moment as of late regarding the frequency of my training.
For the past two weeks, I've decided to work everything in a 6 day split.  By that I mean everything 2x week.  I'm eating like a horse, losing fat and gaining.  Gaining well as a matter of fact.  Better than in months.
I remember reading about Ronnie Coleman's genetic tests which found genetic markers that his body would likely respond to volume training at a high frequency - as well as some other stuff about thermogenics and carbs leaving as heat rather than storing as fat.
This had me wonder, "what if I tried this?  would I overtrain?"  That seemed to be the common idea among trainees.  Everyone except the monsters who would profess undereating was the culprit in slow gains, not over training.
Well, I can say that my body has changed more in two weeks than months.  Vascularity, density, fat loss and scale weight finding a holding pattern.  Strength going up - a LOT.
I'm regularly eating 2-3 post, post workout meals of 2,000 calories as well.
I'm going to update this as I go.  This is awesome.
Grim


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm a huge frequency advocate.  For me,  the key was to find the right volume for growth and recovery.  I usually hit the same muscle group 3x in 8 days.  On average how many "work"  set would you say you do per muscle?


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 6, 2015)

Same here best has always been 2x week for size for most body parts for me.
calves and forearms more often.. T


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 6, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> I'm a huge frequency advocate.  For me,  the key was to find the right volume for growth and recovery.  I usually hit the same muscle group 3x in 8 days.  On average how many "work"  set would you say you do per muscle?



Depends upon muscle, but back may be 15 work sets total, biceps from 7-10, legs 20 total.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 6, 2015)

Keep us posted, I am interested to see how it works out for you.  I think I can get away with training each muscle group e3d if I wanted to.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 6, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Keep us posted, I am interested to see how it works out for you.  I think I can get away with training each muscle group e3d if I wanted to.



Will do.  I think anyone can, IF they switch up the exercises to focus on different aspects of the bodypart.  For example back day 1 is a thickness-centric focus:
Deads
Barbell Rows
Tbar Rows
One arm DB rows

Back day two helps widen the lats and get the scapular action going:
Barbell rows - slightly narrower grip
Seated cable rows - V handle
Lat Pulldowns - wide
Front pulldowns - V handle


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 6, 2015)

Exactly what I do.  I use a 2 way split,  2 on 1 off. Chest/shoulders/tris and legs/back/tris.  Within each night I may hit chest harder than shoulders but the next time around hit shoulders hard and pump chest.  Same with legs and back.  Arms get piss-pounded either directly or indirectly every single night and has really brought them up.  Put an 1 1/2" on them in one year.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 6, 2015)

.


----------

